# 

## max!

Jaka będzie różnica w użytkowaniu płyty indukcyjnej zasilanej prądem 230/400V?
Teoretycznie wszystkie parametry pozostają takie same. Moc całkowita i poszczególnych pól ta sama.
Pod płytę mam osobny przewód ("siła")
Czy mogę ten przewód rozdzielić na dwa gniazda 230V? (jestem lajkonikiem w temacie  :wink: . Jeżeli tak to jak jednej fazy nie będzie na wiosce, to zadziała druga?

----------


## jabko

> Jaka będzie różnica w użytkowaniu płyty indukcyjnej zasilanej *prądem* 230/400V?
> Teoretycznie wszystkie parametry pozostają takie same. Moc całkowita i poszczególnych pól ta sama.
> Pod płytę mam osobny przewód ("siła")
> Czy mogę ten przewód rozdzielić na dwa gniazda 230V? (jestem lajkonikiem w temacie  Jeżeli tak to jak jednej nie będzie na wiosce to zadziała druga.


Napięciem.

Płyty są chyba 2 fazowe (z opcją podłączenia do 1-fazy).
Różnica taka że przy 230V przez przewód zasilający płynie większy prąd.
(nie wnikam jakie to powoduje konsekwencje dla inwestora na etapie układania przewodu)

Co do faz to zawsze się je rozdziela.I jeśli "na wiosce" nie będzie jednej z faz to w kilku gniazdach nie będziesz miał napiecia. A w innych (podłączonych z innej fazy) będziesz miał.

----------


## lukol-bis

Każde z pól i tak jest na 230V, więc nie ma sensu rozdzielać faz. Podłącz tak, jak jest w instrukcji. Jeżeli jest jakaś dowolność w połączeniach, to trzeba zwrócić uwagę na równomierne rozłożenie mocy na każdą fazę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## max!

> Każde z pól i tak jest na 230V, więc nie ma sensu rozdzielać faz. Podłącz tak, jak jest w instrukcji. Jeżeli jest jakaś dowolność w połączeniach, to trzeba zwrócić uwagę na równomierne rozłożenie mocy na każdą fazę


Aaaaaaa  :Smile: 
Przez rozdzielenie faz miałem na myśli podpięcie dwóch gniazd z obwody na 400V. Na jednym było by 230V z jednej fazy a na drugim z drugiej. W razie "W" przekładam wtyczkę i gra.




> Płyty są chyba 2 fazowe (z opcją podłączenia do 1-fazy).
> Różnica taka że przy 230V przez przewód zasilający płynie większy prąd.
> (nie wnikam jakie to powoduje konsekwencje dla inwestora na etapie układania przewodu)


Płyta którą kupiłem jet chyba 1 fazowa (230V - trzy kabelki). Ale mogę ją zamienić na dwu fazową.
Przewód już ułożony (siłowy). Maksymalna moc płyty to 6KW

Dzięki za pomoc

----------


## jabko

Jeśli płyta ma mozliwość podłaczenia na 1-fazę i też działa każde pole to tak jak pisze lukol-bis każde z pól jest na 230V.
Więc podłaczenie płyty na 2-3fazy powoduje tyle że w trakcie używania kilku pól jednocześnie prąd płynie do nich różnymi żyłami a nie jedną.
I tyle.

Jeśli płyta jest na 230/400V podłaczałbym na 400V.
Jeśli jest tylko na 230V to też nie ma problemu.
Jeśli kabel siłowy masz o małym przekroju to możesz zmostkować żyły.

----------


## max!

> Jeśli płyta ma mozliwość podłaczenia na 1-fazę i też działa każde pole to tak jak pisze lukol-bis każde z pól jest na 230V.
> Więc podłaczenie płyty na 2-3fazy powoduje tyle że w trakcie używania kilku pól jednocześnie prąd płynie do nich różnymi żyłami a nie jedną.
> I tyle.
> 
> Jeśli płyta jest na 230/400V podłaczałbym na 400V.
> Jeśli jest tylko na 230V to też nie ma problemu.
> Jeśli kabel siłowy masz o małym przekroju to możesz zmostkować żyły.


Dzięki. Zaczynam rozumieć (?) chyba  :wink: 
Jaki powinien być przekrój przewodu na 6KW?

----------


## emild

witam
widziałem dużo wątków nt. pł. indukcyjnych, ale ten mi chyba najbardziej pasuje.
Czy ktoś mógłby się odnieść do poniższego pytania?



> Jaka będzie różnica w użytkowaniu płyty indukcyjnej zasilanej prądem 230/400V?


Takie lamerskie pytania - płyty na 230V vs 400V - jakie to ma znaczenie dla użytkownika? czy na którejś z nich np (zakładając taką samą ich moc przyłączeniową*):
- tę samą ilość wody zagotuję krócej? 
- któraś z nich (parcując przez ten sam czas) zużyje więcej prądu?
 :oops:  
* a może płyta na 230V z zasady będzie miała mniejszą moc przyłączeniową?
- czy zamonowanie osobnego obwodu tylko dla płyty to jest właśnie ta siła?


W moim zakładzie energ. powiedziano mi, że niby mozna podłączyć płytę 400V , mimo instalacji 230V ( zwiększając jakiś bezpiecznik przed licznikiem?), ale będzie ryzyko, że bezpieczniki będą odcinać(?) prąd.
Wolałbym nie ryzykować.

Gdybym jednak chciał miec 'siłę' to koszt jej zamontowania ok 1600   :cry: 
U siebie (chyba ) nie mam siły i próbuje znaleźć płyty ind., która jest z założenia przystosowana tylko na 230V, ale mi się nie udaje. 
Dodam, że elektryk, który montował licznik do naszego mieszkania twierdził, że przy liczniku jest dodatkowy bezpiecznik, czy jakis przewód (nie pamiętam) zamontowany z myślą o tej 3-ej fazie-ale ....nie był pewien jego przeznaczenia.
Z chęcią bym załączył schemat instalacji u mnie, może ktoś by rzucił na to okiem?

----------


## Bigbeat

Z punktu widzenia użytkownika płyty nie ma to znaczenia - ponieważ moc jest ta sama przy każdym z rodzajów połączenia, tyle samo zajmie zagotowanie wody i tyle samo mocy do tego zagotowania zostanie pobrane.
Natomiast z punktu widzenia użytkownika domu ma to znaczenie - jeśli dasz płytę na 1 fazie, i akurat się zdarzy że na tej samej fazie będziesz miał pralkę i czajnik elektryczny - wywali Ci pewnie zabezpieczenia. A ponieważ obecnie zwykle stosuje się zabezpieczenia "potrójne" na zasilaniu domu, wywali Ci cały prąd  :wink: 
Tak więc lepiej dzielić obciążenia w miarę równo pomiędzy fazy i nie dopuszczać do tego, żeby któraś faza była dużo bardziej obciążona niż pozostałe.

----------


## emild

> Tak więc lepiej dzielić obciążenia w miarę równo pomiędzy fazy...


ale rozumiem, że nie da się tak podzielić jeśli się chce płytę 400V w instalacji 230V-?
Załączę moje schematy:
1. schemat zasilania w mieszkaniu

2. 

3.a proszę jeszcze popatrzeć na tę skrzynkę- zdjęcia skrzynki bezp. w mieszkaniu

na bezpiecznikach jest napisane: " ~ 230/400" - to co to znaczy?

mam nadzieję, ze nie oberwę za wielkość plików...

----------


## Bigbeat

Masz tylko jedną fazę - więc nie masz wyboru.
Ale przy zabezpieczeniu 25A na klatce w sumie możesz ciągnąć max. ok. 5.5kW (230V x 25A = ok. 5.5 kW) mocy ciągłej. A więc o blacie, który pobiera 6kW zapomnij. Nawet, jak nie będzie Ci od razu wywalało zabezpieczenia na klatce, to wystarczy że włączysz jednocześnie cokowiek - i po prądzie  :wink: 
A 230/400V na zabezpieczeniach oznacza maksymalne napięcie ich pracy i, niestety, wcale nie swiadczy o tym, że na pewno masz 400V.

----------


## emild

> Masz tylko jedną fazę - więc nie masz wyboru.
> Ale przy zabezpieczeniu 25A na klatce w sumie możesz ciągnąć max. ok. 5.5kW (230V x 25A = ok. 5.5 kW) mocy ciągłej. A więc o blacie, który pobiera 6kW zapomnij. Nawet, jak nie będzie Ci od razu wywalało zabezpieczenia na klatce, to wystarczy że włączysz jednocześnie cokowiek - i po prądzie


Właśnie większość płyt 400V , które patrzyłem miała moc przyłącz. pomiędzy 6 -7,5kW. Czyli nie ma sensu ryzykować nawet jeśli może nigdy nie uruchomię wszystkich palników całą moca jednoczesnie?
- czyli jedyne wyjście to szukać płyty na 230V? I taką, bez żadnych przeróbek w instalacji, mogę podłączyć? 
- czy nadal muszę w zakładzie en. prosić o zwiększenie mocy w mieszk. tyko, że już bez zakładania 3-ej fazy?

----------


## Bigbeat

> Właśnie większość płyt 400V , które patrzyłem miała moc przyłącz. pomiędzy 6 -7,5kW. Czyli nie ma sensu ryzykować nawet jeśli może nigdy nie uruchomię wszystkich palników całą moca jednoczesnie?
> - czyli jedyne wyjście to szukać płyty na 230V? I taką, bez żadnych przeróbek w instalacji, mogę podłączyć? 
> - czy nadal muszę w zakładzie en. prosić o zwiększenie mocy w mieszk. tyko, że już bez zakładania 3-ej fazy?


Możesz zawsze użyć płytę na 400V, łącząc fazy na zaciskach płyty równolegle ("razem").
A co do przydziału mocy - obawiam się, że nawet jeśli znajdziesz płytę o mniejszym poborze mocy (czyli albo mniej "palników", albo słabiej grzejącą), to i tak zapas mocy na całe mieszkanie pozostanie Ci za mały.
Suszarka: ok. 1kW, czajnik to samo, pralka z 1.5kW, oświetlenie w całym mieszkaniu wieczorem też pod 1kW podejdzie, do tego TV, komputer - kilkaset W w sumie...
Jeśli uda Ci się zaprowadzić rygor w mieszkaniu:
1. blatu używamy tylko w dzień, bo wtedy nie musimy mieć włączonego oświetlenia w mieszkaniu
2. podczas używania blatu żonie nie wolno używać suszarki ani gotować wody w czajniku elektrycznym, a pranie musi być na ten czas zatrzymywane
to będzie git, ale jeśli nie to konieczne będzie zwiększenie przydziału mocy.
Tylko że na tym 3x4mm2, co masz w projekcie pomiędzy mieszkaniem a skrzynką na klatce, dużo więcej nie ujedzie  :sad:

----------


## emild

sorry, że tak to męczę, ale to dla nas ważne   :Roll:  



> Tylko że na tym 3x4mm2, co masz w projekcie pomiędzy mieszkaniem a skrzynką na klatce, dużo więcej nie ujedzie


czyli zwiększenie mocy (np o 3kW) od zakł.en. bez zmiany tego kabla(?): 3x4mm2-nic nie daje? A zwiększenie kW + wiekszy bezpiecznik przed licznikiem?
Za większy bezpiecznik mam nadzieję, że nie ma dużej opłaty.


PS czy ktoś zna producenta płyt ind. na 230V?? Na stronach muratora znalazłem, że jest jeden producent, ale nie jest wymieniony. Mi się nie udało znaleźć   :sad:  
wielkie dzięki za dotychczasowe porady   :smile:

----------


## am00

emild,
Elektrykiem nie jestem, ale problem mam teoretycznie rozpracowany.

Masz 1-fazę 230V i umowę z ZE prawdopodobnie na około 5kW. 25A*230V=5,75kW. Kuchnia potrzebuje dodatkowo 6kW, czyli musiałbyś dokupić tyle mocy z ZE, co kosztuje jednorazowo około 150-200zł za kW + koszt nowych zabezpieczeń. 

Rodzaj kuchenki 230/400V nie ma tu znaczenia, tj. nie są ważne przesunięcia fazowe. Problemem jest natomiast grubość kabli doprowadzających. Zwykle instalacje mają kable o przekroju 2,5mm2 co pozwala im pracować pod obciążeniem ciągłym 16A (około 6A/mm2) inaczej mogą się przegrzać (wszystko zależy od odprowadzania ciepła z takiego kabla). Przy jednofazowym zasilaniu kuchenki potrzebujesz zabezpieczenia 32A tylko na tym obwodzie i tutaj kabel 2,5mm2 może być za cienki. Wyjściem jest podpięcie do kuchenki dwóch lub trzech kabli, a czy są to różne fazy czy ta sama nie ma znaczenia.

Co możesz zrobić?
1. Dokupić mocy, tak by ZE dał zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe 40A.
Może to wiązać się z wymianą kabla 3x4mm2 na grubszy.
2. Do kuchenki doprowadzić dwa obwody 2,5mm2 lub rozwiązanie niezupełnie poprawne - jeden obwód 2,5mm2 zamknąć w pierścień, tj. oba końca podpiąć pod ten sam bezpiecznik co teoretycznie powiększa jego  grubość do 5mm2.

----------


## emild

Dziękuję! 
Zapytam jeszcze tylko o :
1.



> Masz 1-fazę 230V i umowę z ZE prawdopodobnie na około 5kW. 25A*230V=5,75kW.


Jaką dokładnie wartośc mam w umowie to przyznam, że...nie wiem. Niedawno podpisywałem umowę i jeszcze nie dostałem swojego egzemplarza. A wtedy jeszcze nie wiedziałem, że z podłącz. pł.ind. może być taki problem.
Natomiast; na tym pierwszym załączonym schemacie w 'części' : "Tm" są podane dwie wartości:
- Pi=8,2 kW (ośw. pom+gn. dla pralki+gn.pokoje+gn.kuchnia)
- P=4,0 kW - *pytanie* - gdzie/na co ta moc jest przeznaczona?

2. 



> ...Problemem jest natomiast grubość kabli doprowadzających. Zwykle instalacje mają kable o przekroju 2,5mm2...





> Co możesz zrobić?
> 1. Dokupić mocy, tak by ZE dał zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe 40A.
> Może to wiązać się z wymianą kabla 3x4mm2 na grubszy.
> 2. Do kuchenki doprowadzić dwa obwody 2,5mm2 ...


*pyt.* czy pkt 1 jest powiązany z 2-im czy oba są niezależne?
Jeśli dokupiłbym mocy z ZE to należałoby zmienic obydwa przewody? Ten od skrzynki na klatce (3x4mm2) i ten 2,5mm2 ? Czy tylko jeden z nich?


Więcej już Państwa nie męczę   :Wink2:  
Teraz, z tą nową wiedzą, muszę pomęczyć mój ZE.

----------


## am00

Pi to moc szczytowa czyli suma max mocy na wszystkich 4 obwodach. Nie do skonsumowania, bo nie wytrzyma tego zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe B25A i różnicówka, która też ma ogranicznik prądowy B25A. Tak więc teoretycznie możesz mieć na każdym obwodzie moc nie przekraczającą wartości zabezpieczenia nadprądowego czyli odpowiednio 6A,10A,16A,16A, ale jak w sumie przekroczysz 25A, to wywali ci albo różnicka, w której oprócz wyłącznika przeciwporażeniowego 30mA masz również nadprądowy 25A lub bezpiecznik przedlicznikowy B25A. 
Moim zdaniem musisz dokupić mocy od ZE, aby przed licznikiem mieć bezpiecznik C40A. Prawdopodobnie dają takie już przy mocy 7kW. (bezpiecznik ty kupujesz). Przed licznikiem daje się C bo ma dłuższy czas reakcji). W takiej jak Twoja instalacji jednofazowej, gdzie żyły biegną we wspólnej izolazji dopuszczalne przekroje wynoszą odpowiednio 6mm2-40A, 4mm2-32A, 2,5mm2-24A i 1,5mm2 - 17A. Powinieneś zatem zmienić ten kabel 3x4mm2 na 3x6mm2 lub go zrównoleglić. Powinieneś wymienić róznicówkę bo masz zespoloną z wyłącznikem nadpradowym B25A, na różnicówkę B40A/30mA. W obwodzie kuchennym bezpiecznik B16 zamienić na B32A i na koniec obwód kuchenny zamknąć w ring, tj. zrobić z tego obwodu pętlę, tak by do gniazdek w kuchni prąd dochodził z obu stron, to będzie chyba łatwiejsze niż wymiana kabla w tym obwodzie. Inne rozwiązanie to doprowadzić do kuchni np. obwód łazienkowy lub pokojowy. Wymienić tam zabezpieczenia na większe max B25A i podpiąć kuchnię tak jakby były dwie fazy. 
Skonfrontuj te porady z tym co Ci powiedzą fachowcy z ZE.

----------


## emild

jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję    :smile:

----------


## emild

chyba szkoda zakładac nowego wątku na to pytanie, więc zapytam tutaj:

pyt.1 miejce akcji: kuchnia/salon
Jak podłączyć kable... by świeciły wszystkie trzy żarówki.
- żyrandol - 3 kable- 2x brązowy i 1x niebieski 
- w kostce jest z sufitu są- 1 brązowy, 1niebieski, 1 zielono-żółty(ochronny?)

Na chwilę obecną świecą albo 2 albo 1 żarówka, ale nie da się włączyć wszystkich trzech jednocześnie   :Roll:  

pyt.2 miejsce akcji-pokój
jak podłączyć by świeciła...chociażby jedna żarówka   :Roll: 
- pojedyńcza oprawka*-wychodzą z niej 2 klable np dwa białe
- w kostce z sufitu są:1 niebieski, 1 czarny, 1 brązowy, 1 zielono-żółty

* tych oprawek w sumie mam trzy, w każdej sa inne kolory kabli
ten żyrandol i te oprawki mają juz swoje lata, ale napewno sa sprawne a do wykańczania mieszkania by mi wystarczyły. 
 :oops:

----------


## emild

chyba wycofuję pyt.1.
Dopiero teraz skojarzyłem, że w kuchni/salonie mam dwie kostki (jedna w części kuchennej i druga w częsci salonowej) a... jeden włącznik światła (podwójny)   :Lol:  i dlatego w żyrandolu ( w części salonowej ) na 3 żarówki świecą albo 2 albo jedna, ale nigdy 3   :Roll:  Czyli podobnie będzie pewnie w części kuchennej  :Roll:   ....coraz mniej mi się podoba instalacja el. u mnie.

odn. pyt. 2.
sprawdziłem jeszcze raz oprawki, które chciałbym podłączyć w pokojach i :
- pierwsza - 2 kable białe
- druga - 1 x brązowy, 1 x niebieski

Jak krórąkolwiek z nich podłaczyć do kostki, z której wychodzą: 1 x brązowy, 1x czarny, 1 x niebieski, 1 x zielono-żółty?

Oprawki są na pojedyńczą żarówkę.

PS czy da się zrozumieć co piszę?   :smile:

----------


## emild

> ad 1. niebieski z kostki do niebieskiego z lampy, zółto zielony do oprawy, a brązowy z kostki do obydwu brązowych z lampy, zaświecą się wszystkie 3 żarówki naraz


Ale nie będzie mozna włączyć np 2 czy 1-ej żarówki? no bo mam... 1 przycisk.OK.
- jak połączyc kabel z kostki do oprawy?...przylutować do jakiejś częsci metalowej??? ...zawiązać taśmą?
- jak połączyć brązowy z kostki z 2 brązowymi z lampy? ...zawiązać je? 
  (achh po prostu dwa brązowe włożyć do kostki, tak jak się wkłada każde inne .........)
sorry ..sam się z siebie śmieję, ale dla mnie to ...nowość




> ad2a można tez podłączyć obie oprawki razem, jeden przycisk uruchamia jedną a drugi druga, ale to wymaga zmostkowania niebieskiego tak żeby nie spotkał się z fazowym


z tego rezygnuję, jak widzisz ...mam problem z podłaczeniem żarówki   :ohmy:

----------


## emild

> Napisał emild
> 
> Ale nie będzie mozna włączyć np 2 czy 1-ej żarówki? no bo mam... 1 przycisk.OK
> 
> 
> po co tak łączyć, przecież masz 2 żyrandole jednym przyciskiem włączasz ten w kuchni a drugim ten w salonie, jak zrobisz jedna żarówka lub 2 żarówki lub 3 żarówki to nie będziesz miał już przycisku żeby podłączyć ten żyrandol z salonu


nie, nie chcę już tak łączyć. Odkąd zajarzyłem, że mam 1 przycisk do dwóch kostek nie chcę tak łączyć. Dlatego na końcu dodałem "OK" na potwierdzenie, że rozumiem. Chciałbym tylko aby móc włączyć 3 żarówki jednocześnie. Wiec jeszcze tylko się upewnię-jak podłaczyć kabel z kostki do oprawy z lampy?

----------


## emild

> obydwa brązowe z żyrandola jednocześnie do brązowego z kostki


ok, dziękuję, a :



> jak podłaczyć kabel z kostki do oprawy z lampy?


?
i jadę podłączać i już nie męczę   :big grin:

----------


## emild

> masz w domku różnicówkę ?? czy ten kabelek żółtozielony jest uziemiony w tablicy z bezpiecznikami ?? czy tylko sobie w ścianie siedzi ??


Różnicówka jest w tablicy z bezpiecznikami. Przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje, że to jest to coś skrajne z lewej z trzeciego zdjecia jakie załączyłem?
Odn. kabla żółtoziel- jeśli chodzi o kostki w suficie no to jest wpięty w te kostki. 
Bo oprócz tego kabla ziel-żółt w kostkach w suficie jest też tak (ziel-zolty) ..wystający z posadzki w łazience i w kuchni przy piecyku ...ale to chyba nie o niego Ci chodzi...mogę załączyć zdjęcia

----------


## emild

witam



> ad 1. niebieski z kostki do niebieskiego z lampy, zółto zielony do oprawy, a brązowy z kostki do obydwu brązowych z lampy, zaświecą się wszystkie 3 żarówki naraz
> ad 2 niebieski z kostki do białego, czarny z kostki do drugiego białego, żółto zielony do oprawy brązowy z kostki pozostaje luzem i musi być zaizolowany
> a druga oprawka niebieski z kostki do niebieskiego z lampy, brązowy z kostki do brązowego z lampy, żółto zielony do oprawy czarny z kostki pozostaje luzem i musi być zaizolowany


Popodpinałem tak jak pisałeś i wszystko cacy   :big tongue:  

- odnośnie żółt-ziel- nie ma jak go podpiąc (przy każdej oprawce), więc wypinałem go z kostki i wisi luzem. Czy tak może być? czy podpiąć go spowrotem do kostki, czy jest to niedopuszczalne i ...porozpinac wszystko?   :Roll:  
- ....znalazłem jeszcze jedną oprawkę, będzie do przedpokoju; wychodzą z niej kable:niebieski i czarny a z kostki identycznie jak w kuchni , czyli:niebieski, brązowy i ziel.-zółty. jak w ty przypadku prawidłowo podpiąć?

z góry dziękuję za cierpliwość....

----------


## emild

> emild,
> Masz 1-fazę 230V i umowę z ZE prawdopodobnie na około 5kW. 25A*230V=5,75kW. Kuchnia potrzebuje dodatkowo 6kW...


wlasnie dostałem umowę i napisane jest, że moc umowna wynosi 4kW  :sad:  jeszcze gorzej.
Musze w końcu sie tam wybrać.

----------


## glop1

A czy przy jednej fazie zabezpieczeniu przedlicznikowym 32A i w domu 25A wytrzyma z indukcją?

----------


## gawel

chyba raczej nie   :cry:

----------


## robdk

Przy zasilaniu 230V i prądzie 25A mamy max moc ok 10kW - więc spokojnie powinno wystarczyć. 
Wszystko zależy także od przewodów i bezpiecznika, bo prąd graniczny zadziałania płynący długotrwale może powodować zadziałanie zabezpieczenia termicznego w bezpieczniku.
Jeśli na tej fazie będą jakieś inne obciążenia także trzeba je wsiąść pod uwagę.

----------


## glop1

Hmm no to klin bo mój elektryk mówi że spokojnie wytrzyma i nic się nie będzie dziać, kable będą nowiutkie bo zakładam całą instalację (na razie jej nie ma jest tylko licznik i tablica z bezpiecznikami) i jak to teraz ugryźć  :sad:

----------


## lutek34

> Przy zasilaniu 230V i prądzie 25A mamy max moc ok 10kW - więc spokojnie powinno wystarczyć.


A nie 5.75kW? 230*25=5750

----------


## lutek34

Mam do Was pytanie, będę właśnie kładł kabel do indukcji Boscha 7kW i czy przewód 4x2.5mm jest wystarczający? Kuchnia będzie podpięta na 230V po zmostkowaniu dwóch żył fazowych. Czy żyła N nie jest w tym układzie za cienka?

----------


## PROAT1

> Mam do Was pytanie, będę właśnie kładł kabel do indukcji Boscha 7kW i czy przewód 4x2.5mm jest wystarczający? Kuchnia będzie podpięta na 230V po zmostkowaniu dwóch żył fazowych. Czy żyła N nie jest w tym układzie za cienka?


7kW na 230 do będzie około 31,5A w szczycie. Do takiego prądu to sie już daje przewód 6mm^2 i nie 4x tylko 3x6, bo przy jednej fazie taki sam prąd płynie żyłą fazową co i neutralną.

Jakbyś podłączył na dwie fazy 400V to w zalezności od konstrukcji płyty, czy pola pracują na napięcie międzyfazowe 400V, czy są po prostu rozdzielone po 2 palniki na jedna fazę, musiałbyś dać w pierwszym przypadku przewód 4x1,5 (około 9A w szczycie) lub w drugim 4x2,5 (około 16A w szczycie). Z tego co sie orientuje to płyty sa jednak konstrukcjami 2x230V.


Jeżeli jesteście na etapie instalacji elektrycznej to proponuje od razu doprowadzić do indukcji i piekarnika zasilanie trójfazowe. Różnica w przewodzie  3x od 5x jest przy kosztach domu pryszczem.

----------


## Xiff

znalazłem taką płytę:
http://www.radar.pl/Plyta-indukcyjna...054/informacje
Płyta na 230V, podobno może być podłączona na 1 2 lub 3 fazy. W każdym razie na razie planuje pracować na jednej fazie (...człowiek nie czuje kiedy rymuje..), ale w przyszłości chcę podłączyć 3 fazy, czy myślicie że będzie ok..?

Narazie kupiłem sobie dla testów indukcję jednopalnikową z lidla i to mnie zachecilo. Ma 2kW, ta z amici jest na 4 palniki i ma 3,5kw. Podobno ma ogranicznik że jak chcesz ustawić większą moc na jednym palniku to musisz zmniejszyć na innych palnikach. Max wartość to 8 na 4 palnikach.. 

Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## retrofood

> znalazłem taką płytę:
> http://www.radar.pl/Plyta-indukcyjna...054/informacje
> Płyta na 230V, podobno może być podłączona na 1 2 lub 3 fazy. W każdym razie na razie planuje pracować na jednej fazie (...człowiek nie czuje kiedy rymuje..), ale w przyszłości chcę podłączyć 3 fazy, czy myślicie że będzie ok..?
> 
> Narazie kupiłem sobie dla testów indukcję jednopalnikową z lidla i to mnie zachecilo. Ma 2kW, ta z amici jest na 4 palniki i ma 3,5kw. Podobno ma ogranicznik że jak chcesz ustawić większą moc na jednym palniku to musisz zmniejszyć na innych palnikach. Max wartość to 8 na 4 palnikach.. 
> 
> Co o tym myślicie?


A tak właściwie, to o co chodzi?

----------


## Xiff

> Napisał Xiff
> 
> znalazłem taką płytę:
> http://www.radar.pl/Plyta-indukcyjna...054/informacje
> Płyta na 230V, podobno może być podłączona na 1 2 lub 3 fazy. W każdym razie na razie planuje pracować na jednej fazie (...człowiek nie czuje kiedy rymuje..), ale w przyszłości chcę podłączyć 3 fazy, czy myślicie że będzie ok..?
> 
> Narazie kupiłem sobie dla testów indukcję jednopalnikową z lidla i to mnie zachecilo. Ma 2kW, ta z amici jest na 4 palniki i ma 3,5kw. Podobno ma ogranicznik że jak chcesz ustawić większą moc na jednym palniku to musisz zmniejszyć na innych palnikach. Max wartość to 8 na 4 palnikach.. 
> 
> Co o tym myślicie?
> ...


Fakt.. przydałoby się zadać konkretne pytanie..  :smile: 
Czy jest to możliwe że ta kuchenka działa na 1-3 faz? Nie znam się na tym do końca, a nie mogę znaleźć żadnych konkretnych specyfikacji... Tak jak mówiłem, na razie mam tylko jedną fazę, ale w przyszłości chciałbym mieć 3 i wtedy bym mógł podłączyć to inaczej, tyle czy to da radę...

----------


## gniezniok

A guzik prawda że nie ma znaczenia czy płyta jest podłaczona do 230 v czy do siły... MA! Robilismy eksperyment w firmie i podlaczylismy te same płyty i efekty były rózne. Woda sie zagotowała szybciej przy 400V, poza tym "zachowanie sie indukcji przy mocy tez jest nieco inne

----------


## Jarek.P

> A guzik prawda że nie ma znaczenia czy płyta jest podłaczona do 230 v czy do siły... MA! Robilismy eksperyment w firmie i podlaczylismy te same płyty i efekty były rózne. Woda sie zagotowała szybciej przy 400V, poza tym "zachowanie sie indukcji przy mocy tez jest nieco inne


Jeśli kuchenkę podłączyliście międzyfazowo (piszesz, że do 400V), to nie dziwię się, że gotowała szybciej, szczerze mówiąc dziwię się raczej, że po prostu jej (kuchenki, nie wody) szlag nie trafił. Wszystkie domowe kuchnie elektryczne są przystosowane do zasilania 230V, można co najwyżej się zastanawiać, czy podłączamy jedną, czy dwie fazy (wykorzystujących trzy fazy chyba nie ma?), ale cały czas zasilanie mamy 230V, nie 400.

Kuchenka podłączona do dwóch faz, jeśli ma jakieś inteligentne sterowanie mocą,  być może bardziej swobodnie tą mocą gospodaruje w rozbiciu na poszczególne pola grzejne i być może różnica jest widoczna przy uruchomieniu dwóch lub więcej pól grzejnych, ale sprawności grzania pojedynczego uruchomionego pola to nie ma prawa zmienić.

J.

----------


## Xiff

> Napisał Xiff
> 
> Czy jest to możliwe że ta kuchenka działa na 1-3 faz? Nie znam się na tym do końca, a nie mogę znaleźć żadnych konkretnych specyfikacji..
> 
> 
> to wyobraź sobie że kupiłeś cztery jednopalnikowe kuchenki i każdą z nich podłączyłeś do jednego kontaktu przez jakiś rozgałęźnik, to jest zasilanie na jedną fazę
> a teraz wyobraź sobie że każda z tych jednopalnikowych płyt jest podłączona do osobnego gniazdka z prądem, a każde z tych gniazdek to inna faza, to jest podłączenie do różnych faz
> i jest jeszcze jedna możliwość, każda z jednopalnikowych płyt jest podłączona do innego gniazdka, a każde z tych gniazdek ma własne zasilanie i bezpiecznik choć są z tej *samej fazy*, to jest podłączenie to jednej fazy ale ponieważ jest kilka bezpieczników to system działa tak samo jak by był podłączony na 3 fazach


? niby jak ? Jedna faza, to jedna faza, nia ma znaczenia czy idzie przez kolejny bezpiecznik czy nie.. Jak nie ma przesunięcia fazowego to chyba jest to ta sama faza.. Chyba że chodzi ci o to że nie będzie bi wywalać esów, ale dla kuchenki to i tak nie ma różnicy..

Czy dobrze qmam że wszystkie kuchenki są na dwie fazy i część z nich można podłączy na 1 fazę? Jak na razie to znalazłem tylko  jedną płytę http://www.radar.pl/Plyta-indukcyjna...054/informacje która jest przystosowana do pracy na 230V..

----------


## Jarek.P

> jak oglądam inne instrukcje obsługi to w prawie każdej jest adnotacja ze może pracować na 400V


A możesz wskazać konkretny przykład? Bo nie widziałem takiej kuchni w życiu, jedynie czytałem kiedyś, że profesjonalne urządzenia do gastronomii nie tyle mogą, co po prostu mają tak i nie inaczej.

J.

----------


## retrofood

większość myli, miesza i stosuje zamiennie pojęcia zasilanie kuchenki z zasilaniem pól grzejnych, dlatego wychodzi misz-masz. Co zresztą i tak jest bez znaczenia, bo zdecydowana większość użytkowników ma jedną kuchenkę i musi konkretnie popatrzyć jaka ona jest. I wszelkie inne warianty ich nie interesują.

----------


## desmear

> Jak na razie to znalazłem tylko  jedną płytę http://www.radar.pl/Plyta-indukcyjna...054/informacje która jest przystosowana do pracy na 230V..


polecam strone producenta a nie duperelaste strony.
wejdź ściągnij instrukcję a w rozdziale na temat przyłącza każdej kuchenki przeczytasz (cytowane z instrukcji obsługi AMICA):

(...)
Płyta wyposażona jest w skrzynkę zaciskową umożliwiającą wybór właściwych połączeń dla konkretnego rodzaju zasilania w energię elektryczną.
Skrzynka zaciskowa umożliwia następujące połączenia:
- jednofazowe 230 V ~
- dwufazowe 400 V 2N~
- trójfazowe 400 V 3N~
Podłączenie płyty do odpowiedniego zasilania jest możliwe poprzez odpowiednie zmostkowanie zacisków na listwie przyłączeniowej wg zamieszczonego schematu połączeń.
(...)

----------


## Pinok

Jest też napisane w tej samej instrukcji: Uwaga! Napięcie elementów grzejnych 230V !!

----------


## Jarek.P

> - jednofazowe 230 V ~
> - dwufazowe 400 V 2N~
> - trójfazowe 400 V 3N~
> Podłączenie płyty do odpowiedniego zasilania jest możliwe poprzez odpowiednie zmostkowanie zacisków na listwie przyłączeniowej wg zamieszczonego schematu połączeń.
> (...)


To ja w takim razie mam pytanie do zorientowanych, co jest bardziej prawdopodobne:
- kuchnia ma wbudowane układy impulsowej bądź grupowej regulacji mocy powodujące, że faktycznie może pracować z zasilaniem 400V lub 230V przy niezmienionej mocy grzejnej (instrukcja nic nie mówi, żeby moc dla zasilania "400V" była wyższa)
- autor instrukcji to ignorant, dla którego "400V" jest tożsame z określeniem zasilania trójfazowego, a płyta ma jak najbardziej zasilanie 230V (jedno, dwu lub trójfazowe).
Osobiście obstawiam to drugie, ale może się mylę...  :wink: 


J.

----------


## Xiff

> Napisał Xiff
> 
> ? niby jak ? Jedna faza, to jedna faza, nia ma znaczenia czy idzie przez kolejny bezpiecznik czy nie.. Jak nie ma przesunięcia fazowego to chyba jest to ta sama faza.. Chyba że chodzi ci o to że nie będzie bi wywalać esów, ale dla kuchenki to i tak nie ma różnicy..
> 
> 
> wbrew pozorom ma to znaczenie, jeśli podłączysz kuchenkę na jednej fazie i bezpieczniku 16A to teoretycznie eska wywali jak użyjesz wszystkich 4 pól na raz i przekroczysz 16A*230V=3,6KW , ale jak podłączysz tą samą płytę do jednej fazy ale z dwóch rożnych gniazdek poprzez 2 rożne eski gdzie każda to 16A to automatem oznaczać będzie jakbyś podłączył ją do 2F na 230V i zamiast 3,6KW wyciśniesz 7,3KW


Wszystko i tak zależy od tego jakie mam zabezpieczenie na wejściu do mieszkania, czyli  w moim przypadku 25A. Jeżeli bym to podzielił nawet na dwa esy to bez sensownej dystrybucji tej energii co chwilę będę latał z latarką żeby włączyć esa. Dlatego dobrą propozycją jest kuchenka z limitem na 3,5kW taka jak pisałem wcześniej, która ogranicza jedno pole względem innych przy za dużych poborach...

----------


## Pinok

> być może jest to skrócony zapis oznaczający w praktyce sieć 3F _nazywana popularnie 400V_ ale w tym wypadku pracująca na zasilaniu 230V


Tak też ja rozumiem zapisy z instrukcji, podłączamy 1,2 lub 3 fazy ale płyta korzysta z napięcia między fazą a zerem czyli zawsze 230V.

Tak też wynika z rysunków z instrukcji. Jeżeli podłączamy jedną fazę to musimy zmostkować L1 i L2, zawsze moduł płyty jest podłączony między Lx i N czyli 230V.

Przy podłączeniu jednofazowym będzie płynął 2 razy większy prąd więc i zabezpieczenie musi być większe.

Najlepiej mieć osobny obwód tylko na indukcję.

----------


## lutek34

Panowie mam mały dylemat, mianowicie od zabezpieczenia położyłem przewód 5x2.5mm, inwestor poszedł do ZE w celu złożenia wniosku o wymianę licznika jednofazowego na trzyfazowy i dokupienia mocy. Kolesie w ZE zapytali go po co to itd więc on że będzie indukcja itd, oni czy do indukcji jest położony przewód 5x4mm, on że chyba nie. Więc kazali mu wymienić na 5x4mm bo inaczej nie odbiorą instalacji. Panowie może wiecie jakim rozumowaniem ci Panowie się kierują przy takich wytycznych? Płytę planuje podłączyć przy użyciu dwóch faz na każdą jedna żyła 2.5mm a N podwajając żyły.
Inwestor chce wymieniać ten przewód na 5x4mm ale moim zdaniem to niepotrzebne i się trochę ociągam z tym. Co byście zrobili na moim miejscu?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Co byście zrobili na moim miejscu?


Zapytali grzecznie, po co tam ma być dany kabel 5x4mm2 i jak uzasadnią nieodebranie instalacji z takim kablem jak jest. 
Po usłyszeniu odpowiedzi "bo tak", zapytali o obie te kwestie jeszcze raz, na piśmie złożonym "na dziennik" w ZE. 

"Kolesie z ZE" ewidentnie szukają okazji do dodatkowego zarobku, bo ładowanie tam kabla 5x4mm2 nie ma najmniejszego sensu i w żaden sposób nie da się obronić. 
Kabel 5x2,5mm2 jest całkowicie wystarczający, poza tym co to wogóle za podejście ze strony speców z ZE "do kuchni ma być kabel taki i taki, bo nie odbierzemy instalacji"??? Kabel ma być taki, na jaki "pozwoli" zabezpieczenie założone na tym kablu (cudzysłów dałem, bo logicznie działa to w drugą stronę, ale sens jest mam nadzieję jasny?), a to z kolei też nie może przeskoczyć wartości zabezpieczenia głównego. Do kuchni indukcyjnej z powodzeniem wystarczy zabezpieczenie 3x16A, a zresztą niechby i nawet 3x20A tam było, do tego nadal wystarczy żyła 2,5mm2. 
Zarobku kolesie wg mnie szukają i nie dawać się wydoic trzeba.

J.

----------


## edde

czekaj, ale ci kolesie nic raczej na tym nie zarobią, przecież nie oni będą ten przewód wymieniać, tylko wymyślają wykorzystując swoje stołki i tyle
a co do samego przewodu to jeśli inwestor mocno chce i za to zapłaci (bo rozumiem ze kolega *lutek34* to wykonawca), a może do tego wymiana jest niekłopotliwa i niezbyt kosztowna to dla świętego spokoju wymień zamiast się pismami z ZE przerzucać
a w ogóle to odebranie: przecież nie oni tylko uprawniony elektryk robi papiery końcowe, oni tylko je dostaną wiec albo się czepiają albo inwestor czegoś nie zrozumiał jak z nimi rozmawiał
*lutek34* a ty na pewno jesteś wykonawcą-elektrykiem czy jednocześnie tym inwestorem? pytam bo mój elektryk (i kilku innych mi znanych) nawet takich pytań na forach by nie zadawali, tylko albo zrobili jak trzeba (przewód czy odbiór zależnie od sytuacji) albo sami z tymi kolesiami pogadali

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Ponieważ nie miałem jak dotąad czasu ani chęci oskurować kabla od "siły" to podpiąłem kuchenkę do 1 fazy na której podpięta jest też lodówka, piekarnik i zmywarka a czasami odkurzacz.
Już tak od jesieni kuchenka indukcyjna Boscha gotuje nic nie wywala mało tego podpiąłem ją poprzez przedłużacz z miękkim kablem i wyłącznikeim gniazdek i nigdy mi nie wyłączyło z tego powodu prądu.
Jedyne co widzę toto ograniczeni mocy kuchenki co zbytnio ni eprzeskadza bo funkcję booster wykorzystuję rzadko ale jeśli używam to zaobserwoawałem ze nie mogę na drugim polu włączyć większej mocy niż 8/9.
Ten model który mam to taak jakby 2 kuchenki 2 polowe połączone w jedną 4 polową.
Z siły zasilanie powinno być podpięte do 2 faz i jakby jej prawidłowo nie podpiąć zawsze pracuje na 230V.

----------


## szept1

Witam. 
Piszę ponieważ w kartonie z płytą i instrukcji nie byłem w stanie znaleźć schematu. 
Generalnie płyta Amica PI 6509L przeznaczona jest pod podłączenie pod 1 faze jednakże z tego co widziałem pod zaślepką pod spodem można ją przełączyć pod 2 (i chyba pod 3 fazy). 
Przyłącza do dodatkowych faz są zmostkowane. 
Wygląda to tak mam pola 
N -> uziemnienie 
1 i 2 -> zmostkowane 
3 i 4 -> zmostkowane 
na jednych jest mostek 0 a na 2 jest mostek fazy. 

Jeżeli ktoś z kolegów dysponuje schematem podłączenia większej ilości faz byłbym wdzięczny.

PS.Link do płyty http://www.amica.com.pl/pl,produkt,p...09l,417,2.html

----------


## starxx

Witam!

No to ja się podłącze do tematu.

Kupiłem płytę indukcyjną MASTERCOOK ID 64Z S oraz piekarnik BOSCH HBA34S550. Do kuchni mam pociągniętą trójfazę.

Według instrukcji do płyty:
http://www.mastercook.pl/work/product/docs/W445w5.pdf
str. 6

płytę podłączam tylko pod 2 fazy, czyli mam rozumieć że trzecia faza zostaje na piekarnik i tak to mam podłączyć?

Nie znam się kompletnie na tym, czy wtedy wszystko będzie działać w porządku nawet przy największym obciążeniu? tzn. kiedy odpale wszystkie pola na płycie i piekarnik?

A gdybym uparł się na podłączenie samej płyty pod trzy fazy, czy się tak da i jak to zrobić?

Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi, 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## retrofood

A nie ma w instrukcji, że podłączenia ma dokonać uprawniony elektryk? Jest? No to zawołaj takiego i pamietaj, że jak ty to sam podłaczysz, to żadnej gwarancji miał nie bedziesz. A jak podłaczysz źle, no to kupisz se drugą, bo ci tej nie naprawią.

----------


## starxx

> A nie ma w instrukcji, że podłączenia ma dokonać uprawniony elektryk? Jest? No to zawołaj takiego i pamietaj, że jak ty to sam podłaczysz, to żadnej gwarancji miał nie bedziesz. A jak podłaczysz źle, no to kupisz se drugą, bo ci tej nie naprawią.


Wiem o tym, że w instrukcji i karcie gwarancyjnej jest taka informacja. I dlatego płytę podłączy mi elektryk z uprawnieniami, ale to niebawem. 

A teraz potrzebuje odpowiedzi na moje pytanie: czy płytę podłączam tylko pod 2 fazy, a trzecia faza zostaje na piekarnik i tak to mam podłączyć?

Jeżeli tak, to zrobię za wczasu miejsce na gniazdko elektryczne w ścianie, żeby nie trzeba było kuć znowu za tydzień jak przyjdzie elektryk z uprawnieniami.

Z góry dziękuje za wszelkie wskazówki i odpowiedzi,
Pozdrawiam

----------


## retrofood

> A teraz potrzebuje odpowiedzi na moje pytanie: czy płytę podłączam tylko pod 2 fazy, a trzecia faza zostaje na piekarnik i tak to mam podłączyć?
> 
> Jeżeli tak, to zrobię za wczasu miejsce na gniazdko elektryczne w ścianie, żeby nie trzeba było kuć znowu za tydzień jak przyjdzie elektryk z uprawnieniami.


Nic nie kuj. Kuchenkę lepiej podłaczyć bezpośrednio, bez gniazdka. Elektryk sobie poradzi. I nie próbuj podłączać. Tam są (mogą być) zwory, które trzeba zdjąć, bo bedzie wielkie BUM.

----------


## Krzysztof BB

Ojej jej zaraz bum czemu straszysz kolegę?

----------


## retrofood

> Ojej jej zaraz bum czemu straszysz kolegę?


A może tylko uprzedzam? 
Gościu niedaleko tak właśnie zrobił. Nie zauważył zwory łączącej zaciski fazowe. A że "korki" miał podwatowane...
A wiem to stąd, że jego sąsiad (a mój znajomy) który też lubi pomajsterkować, to jednak do instalowania nowej kuchenki zawołał mnie. I dobrze, bo okazało się, że kuchenka nie może być zasilana z tego gniazdka co ma przygtowane i trzeba było wykonać oddzielne zasilanie, aby mogł spać spokojnie..

----------


## Krzysztof BB

A z jakiegoż to typowego gniazdka kuchenka nie może być zasilana?

----------


## retrofood

> A z jakiegoż to typowego gniazdka kuchenka nie może być zasilana?


A to już zależy od mocy.
Z gniazdka typowego można pobierać prąd maksymalny do 16 A. Większość kuchenek może jednak brać więcej... i to znacznie więcej. Dlatego do większości trzeba dawać oddzielne obwody, najlepiej 3-fazowe. I podłączać przewody bezpośrednio do kuchenki.

----------


## shyha

Witam,
Czy ktoś może polecić dobrą płytę indukcyjną dedykowaną pod 230V?

Niestety dostałem informację z administracji, że nie ma możliwości instalacji trójfazowej.

----------


## robdk

...

----------


## shyha

> ...


?

----------


## shyha

Kurcze naprawdę nie ma dobrej pełnowymiarowej (4 pola) kuchenki indukcyjnej na 230V? Ta Amica podobno często się psuje...natomiast o Mastercooku 0 opinii.

----------


## TomiAyomi

mialem mastercooka co prawda nie dlugo ale odradzam i pomijam fakt że 
została zepsuta z mojej winy tz nie bezposrednio ale jednak . . .
teraz mam boscha o wiele cichsza wentylator sie wlacza dopiero od 7 poziomu grzania 
w mastercooku praktycznie chodzil ciagle 
kazde pole ma swoje sterowanie nie trzeba sie przelaczac miedzy polami 
co do podlaczenia to obie mialy mozliwosc podlaczenia 1 lub 2 fazy

----------


## shyha

> mialem mastercooka co prawda nie dlugo ale odradzam i pomijam fakt że 
> została zepsuta z mojej winy tz nie bezposrednio ale jednak . . .
> teraz mam boscha o wiele cichsza wentylator sie wlacza dopiero od 7 poziomu grzania 
> w mastercooku praktycznie chodzil ciagle 
> kazde pole ma swoje sterowanie nie trzeba sie przelaczac miedzy polami 
> co do podlaczenia to obie mialy mozliwosc podlaczenia 1 lub 2 fajakzy


Jak popsułeś Mastercooka? 
Co to za model Boscha?

----------


## desmear

> Kurcze naprawdę nie ma dobrej pełnowymiarowej (4 pola) kuchenki indukcyjnej na 230V? Ta Amica podobno często się psuje...natomiast o Mastercooku 0 opinii.


każdą z płyt podłączysz do 230V. tyle, że na 1 fazie nie pociągniesz więcej niż 16 A, czyli albo będzie wyłączało się zabezpieczenie albo kuchnia obniżała moc grzejną.

----------


## desmear

> (...)  ty tego nie zauważysz bo przełączają się dość szybko ale dla bezpiecznika 16A ma to kolosalne znaczenie


czy ja wiem ? to, ze nie zauważy okiem, to nie znaczy, że nie zauważy w czasie grzania wody. moc oddana, jest mocą oddaną i przełączaniem "mocy" nie oszukasz

----------


## shyha

Chodzi mi o kuchnie indukcyjne DEDYKOWANE pod 230V czyli:
- posiadające ograniczenie mocy do 3.5kW
- algorytm przełączania jest w miarę sensowny, tak aby użytkownik nie odczuwał dużej różnicy

Wiem, że każdą można podłączyć, ale tak jak piszecie może okazać się, że przy gotowaniu nie będzie wytrzymywał bezpiecznik. Szukam takiej zoptymalizowanej pod 1 fazę.

Myślałem o tym Mastercooku bo wyświetla stopień wykorzystania mocy podczas gotowania. Ale piszecie że nie polecacie i zepsuliście. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć o powodach....

Tutaj jedyna opinia jaką znalazłem w necie (i jest bardzo przychylna)
http://cokupic.pl/produkt/Mastercook-I3D4MR

----------


## TomiAyomi

> Jak popsułeś Mastercooka? 
> Co to za model Boscha?


 w zasadzie to nie ja popsulem atesciowa ale mozna powiedziec ze z mojej winy 
plyta nie byla jeszcze wpuszczona w blat, wstawilem ziemniaki i nie powiedzialem tesciowej 
co by zmniejszyla power jak sie zagotuja wiec wykipialy i zalaly indukcje 
woda sie dostala przez otwory wentylacyjne i bylo wielkie bum 
co do boscha to jest to PIE 611T14E

----------


## shyha

Ten Bosch to normalna indukcja z mocą 7,2 kW z tego co wyczytałem.

A co do Mastercooka to miał jakieś konkretne wady bo rozumiem, że przestał działać z powodu złego montażu.

----------


## TomiAyomi

konkretne wady napisalem wczesniej
glosny, utrudnione sterowanie polami czyli jedno sterowanie do wszystkich pól, brak informacji o cieple cząstkowym, 
wentylator w zasadzie pracował w nim nin stop, co do montażu to wlasciwie go nie pylo plyta nie byla jeszcze wpuszczona w blat a byla 
juz użytkowana i to oczywiste ze sie zepsul z mojej winy, chodzi mi tylko o to ze pieniadze te same a jakosc inna

----------


## shyha

Dzięki za informację. W końcu bierzemy indukcję Teka-IR-641.
O dziwo nie ma możliwości podłączenia jej pod 3 fazy. Są tylko 2  :smile: 
Trochę osób użytkuję ją na 1 fazę 230V i nie narzeka. My mało gotujemy więc nie będzie raczej problemu.

Jak coś dokupimy kW. Martwi mnie tylko informacja, że niektórzy maja problem z dokupieniem dodatkowych kW bo na jedną fazę mają np ograniczenie 5.5 kW max.

----------

